# is Italy falling behind the world when it comes to modern architecture???



## andrea_despentes (Apr 28, 2005)

Italy has amazing architecture from the 15th century, italy is home to the renaissance, gorgeous roman ruins that take your breat away, great landscapes but I think Italy is kinda falling behind the world, when it comes to modern architecture........ what do you think?









TORINO









MILANO









ROME









NAPOLI









FIRENZE - FLORENCE









PALERMO

I PERSONALY THINK ITALY IS GORGEOUS, BUT I THINK ITALY COULD USE SOME GREAT MODERN AREAS IN ITS MAIN CITIES WITH MODERN SKYSCRAPPERS.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

The way I see it, the situation is close with France.
Italy has great cities, and IMO they should be preserved. What they need is modern architecture and skyscrapers outside the city center as in Naples. And I think Torino is building some pretty modern stuff for the Olympics, isn't it?


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

New projects and new building:
Rome








































































Milan













































Naples








































































Salerno:




































Sardinia


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Na....Italy isnt...Out of all western europe....Portugal


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

after seeing some projects of modern building going to build in italy ,

i don't think Italy is falling behind!!


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

i like this design 

look nice ! 
and also look like the ship from star wars episode 1 where obi-wan and jar2 and obiwan master departing from the underwater city 


the blue color ship!


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

modern architects active in Rome at the moment :

Richard Meier (Ara Pacis-museum)
Massimiliano Fuksas (Italian Space Agency and Congress Center "the cloud")
Zaha Hadid (MAXXI-museum of Modern Art)
Odile Decq ( MACRO-gallery)
Richard Rogers (New Acilia-project)
Renzo Piano (expansion Auditorium)
Rem Koolhaas (city of youth)
Franco Purini (skyscraper Europarco)

possible projects in the future :

Santiago Calatrava (city of sport Tor Vergata)
Peter Eisenman (library)


some more pictures of modern buildings and projects in Rome :

Millennium Church (Richard Meier)




































Auditorium (Renzo Piano)



























































































































































































































































































































--------------------------------------------------------------------------

some projects that are already under construction or will go under construction in *2005* :


New Art Gallery :









New Convention Center for 11 000 visitors with a hotel with 600 rooms, shops, restaurants,...nicknamed "The Cloud" (designed by Massimiliano Fuksas) :










Roma Tiburtina High-Speed railwaystation :



























Rome Expo :


















New big MAXXI museum of modern art designed by Zaha Hadid :









Italian Space Agency :









Ultramodern glass roof for an historical palazzo :









Museo del Audiovisivo with national media-archive :









Europarco with skyscrapers (2 X 120 m):









Mezzocammino a completely new part of the city U/C :









Cruise-terminal :









New pier and waterfront in Ostia :


















Intelligent Building for "Tiburtina Valley" , Rome's technological city :









"Porta di Roma" will be one of the biggest shopping-malls in Europe :









"Civic Center" from Manfredi Nicoletti a new CBD :


















"City of Youth" from Rem Koolhaas :









Quadrifoglio-building :


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Venice:












































































































Genova:


















Palermo:



























Florence:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Naples CBD*




















































































































































































































































Extension planned


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

Cagliari (Sardinia), Private house - Aldo Rossi Studio





















Cagliari - "Tiscali Campus" Headquarter - Aldo Rossi Studio


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

We're not behind!We just need some new skyscrapers!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

The new NET tower in Padova, under construction... (73 mt tall)



















and the new ZIP tower (100 mt tall)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

NEW MILAN EXHIBITION CENTER 

















































































































































And some pics taken by me at begin of April (click to enlarge)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Milan*: the project on old inner pole of the Exhibition Center


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

>


WOOW - this is great! :eek2: :eek2:


----------

